# After insults, Paul Daley responds to Josh Koscheck, takes high road



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Paul Daley agrees with rival Josh Koscheck on at least one point: Their potential rematch could do big business with their new home, Bellator.
> 
> Koscheck (17-10 MMA, 0-0 BMMA) recently signed with Bellator after his long run in the UFC, and the welterweight vet immediately began talking about a potential rematch with (Daley 36-13-2 MMA, 2-0 BMMA). Koscheck defeated the English fighter by unanimous decision at UFC 113 in May 2010, but the fight is most memorable for the post-fight punch Daley threw. The blow cost Daley his UFC job, but Koscheck thinks the timing is finally right for the rematch.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Daley's regretted the punch for years now. I imagine he'd feel that by not talking down on Koscheck, that would be his opportunity to "redeem" himself.

Can't believe Koscheck wants this fight though. Daley's striking is some of the best in MMA full stop.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Daley vs Koscheck 2 WILL happen, and the fight will be massive, breaking records and the bank.


Yeah, sure..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Daley's regretted the punch for years now. I imagine he'd feel that by not talking down on Koscheck, that would be his opportunity to "redeem" himself.
> 
> Can't believe Koscheck wants this fight though. Daley's striking is some of the best in MMA full stop.


His striking was just as dangerous the first time around and so was his wrestling. The guy can't get up and can't defend a take down. Maybe Kos' wrestling has deteriorated that badly but still think he can lay on him for three rounds.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Daley has shown improved TDD since their first meeting, I think Daley can win this one. If his left hook connects with Kos right eye, he'll crumble into a sobbing wreck.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Saying "Paul Daley take the high road" after last time just does not sit all that well to me.


----------

